
Seminal Papers in Software Engineering: The Carnegie Mellon Canonical Collection - jupiter90000
http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/isr2015/abstracts/15-107.html
======
brudgers
PDF of the Canon for Fall 2015: [http://reports-
archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/isr2015/CMU-ISR-1...](http://reports-
archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/isr2015/CMU-ISR-15-107.pdf)

------
dimmer
Now we just need access to the papers themselves. I can't help but think of
Aaron Swartz.

